# What music do you like(NOT METAL)?



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

I noticed that a lot of Furries like heavy metal on FAF. Is there other types that yall like? I love music! All kinds of music. From every genre of the last 60 years, to even classical. This will be a look at my taste. Feel free to post something, but please, no metal.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

For starters


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

*The Light In Us All By: Jim Guthrie & JJ Ipsen.* Very calming and relaxing something i listen to feel a little happier about life.





Last one too happy? Try this one.
*Boy Got It Bad By: KaiL Baxley*




*
The hurricane's eye By:Jesse Roper*





Most people i show don't like it. (But i love it). so proceed with caution. *Graves By: whiskey shivers*





This reminds me of my friend who got me out of a four year depression in less than a week, When it was at its worse. (Though i know that is not exactly what the song is about from some interpretations) If you have been in a depression for a while i hope you find someone like that.
*Hold on i'm coming By: Sam & Dave*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *The Light In Us All By: Jim Guthrie & JJ Ipsen.* Very calming and relaxing something i listen to feel a little happier about life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your taste!!! Good music!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Hozier is very soulful. Love his sound!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

I like pretty much a bit of everything. Mainly I like pop, but I like a bit of country, even a bit or rap, only like a couple songs though.

I really like Electric Swing too, it's got a really cool feel to it. And of course I like rock music too. Heart being one of my favourite rock bands lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I like pretty much a bit of everything. Mainly I like pop, but I like a bit of country, even a bit or rap, only like a couple songs though.
> 
> I really like Electric Swing too, it's got a really cool feel to it. And of course I like rock music too. Heart being one of my favourite rock bands lol


Im not ashamed to admit I love pop. I especially like girly dance music. Makes me hop!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Mmmhmmmm!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Im not ashamed to admit I love pop. I especially like girly dance music. Makes me hop!


 This is why people think all furries are gay (You got to admit when you put the Around 30% that are bi and the around 20% that are homosexual that is around 50% that say they have feelings for the same sex.)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

But what were your thoughts on each song? I would like to know


----------



## Karatine (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> The Light In Us All By: Jim Guthrie & JJ Ipsen.


I thought I was the only one who listens to the Planet Coaster soundtrack 

So here's someone, Kishi Bashi, who I think makes very interesting music and is definitely worth listening to.
It's impossible not to feel happy when listening to this.





Or sadness.






(Cute bunnies!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This is why people think all furries are gay (You got to admit when you put the Around 30% that are bi and the around 20% that are homosexual that is around 50% that say they have feelings for the same sex.)


Lol. Maybe! I always had a think for dance music and techno.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Funny story i while on a gmod server i suggested graves to be played on a radio in the server that was in the mine for the miners. *It set the theme and i caused the mine to become a slavery and people who didn't work hard enough got shot dead and it was all my fucking fault!*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 6, 2017)

Here's a pretty badass one for ya, Irish all the way! It's not for everyone...




Here's another favorite


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Here's a pretty badass one for ya, Irish all the way! It's not for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok you want iris i got Irish but i'm nearly certain okami will not like it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> Ok you want iris i got Irish but i'm nearly certain okami will not like it


Why wouldn't I like this? I think it's pretty damned cool actually!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Kiba!!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


>


The Classics! Pawsome!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Classics! Pawsome!!


I particularly love The Doors  <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I particularly love The Doors  <3


The Doors are awsome. Ever see the movie. Val Kilmer nailed that role.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The Doors are awsome. Ever see the movie. Val Kilmer nailed that role.


Yep, they are a great band! and great movie too. 
To get back on topic:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

This is me and bhutrflai.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah. I really like love songs.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Im trying to work around reply restrictions. Lets see if I can keep this up.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Still trying. I hate reply restrictions!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Willie and his son did an awsome remake of one of my favorite Coldplay songs. They did good.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

What are you talking about you can be stopped from replying to people?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Still trying. I hate reply restrictions!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This is why people think all furries are gay (You got to admit when you put the Around 30% that are bi and the around 20% that are homosexual that is around 50% that say they have feelings for the same sex.)


Music has no bearing on what your sexual orientation is. I find it interesting that a lot of gay furries listen to metal. I grew up in the metal scene of the 80s and 90s. It was unheard of back then to see gay metal fans.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

You get reply restrictions if you reply too much too fast. It's stupid. It's some lame attempt to combat bots or something. It really sucks if you are really active. Like me.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Music has no bearing on what your sexual orientation is. I find it interesting that a lot of gay furries listen to metal. I grew up in the metal scene of the 80s and 90s. It was unheard of back then to see gay metal fans.


Yes i know that and i agree with you and it's not something to be ashamed of  really. But people will make stupid assumptions based off of things.
 also i was wondering what where your thoughts on the first five suggestions?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *The Light In Us All By: Jim Guthrie & JJ Ipsen.* Very calming and relaxing something i listen to feel a little happier about life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these. Pretty damned cool!
I have reply restrictions and I am trying to work around them.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

I really like Clean Bandit


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Definitely gonna have some new additions to my playlist. This is why I made this thread. I love all kinds of music. Nice to hear new stuff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I like these. Pretty damned cool!
> I have reply restrictions and I am trying to work around them.


I already understood that you liked em but i meant on individual songs i didn't clarify.

But you made me remember someone from a video i watched when i couldn't look at stuff regarding furries without my hair goddamned standing up from being so disturbed. (this probably sounds really fucking bizarre doesn't it) 



 Idk if it will start it at the time but it is 3:16 if not

That guy was so dammed entertaining to see his thoughts on things i had to see more! meanwhile after seeing within a few moments seeing him talk about W.W.E, Metallica, a rock band that is small or at least he claims is, the superbowl with having a beer bottle in his hand every dam time you see him really gave me a "i did not expect this guy to be gay at all well holy shit".

Btw hes called spike if you did not know him already.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


Your music selections remind me of when my sisters got a boombox and blared it all the dam time i had to get this out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *The Light In Us All By: Jim Guthrie & JJ Ipsen.* Very calming and relaxing something i listen to feel a little happier about life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very bluesy, very nice sounding. The first was very mellow. Relaxing. The second was very bluesy, very good blues. The third, bluegrassy, hard country. All pleasing to the ear.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is a country song that I just LOVE! Plus it's got P!nk in it, and I just adore her!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

This is pawsome!


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

Omg okay. This song IMO, is pretty good. But you have to watch the video, I die everytime. It's just so random and stupid XD


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You get reply restrictions if you reply too much too fast. It's stupid. It's some lame attempt to combat bots or something. It really sucks if you are really active. Like me.


Maybe you shouldn't reply too much to fast then, because it can be a major annoyance and distraction for other users? .з. I mean, I wanted to post some of my favorite music here, but after skimming through this thread, it's not "what music do you like", but "what music Okami_No_Heishi likes (+ a couple of songs from other folks)", so I decided it's not worth the time


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh no not actual pure country i'm into Louisianian soul and a little gothic country. I have bad memories from having the sister that blared girly music blaring really bad country instead that have people with the singing skills of ice jj fish. West virginia changes people man once you go in you don't come back well at least the the same way you came in.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> because it can be a major annoyance and distraction for other users?



I don't think so...

IMO, it would be nice if you could change the size of links just so they don't take up that much space but, that's really the only thing that bothers me a little bit. I know you can do that "Spoiler" thing, which I have no idea how to do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you nerdbat for your opinion. Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

*This is what i mean by gothic country*







nerdbat said:


> Maybe you shouldn't reply too much to fast then, because it can be a major annoyance and distraction for other users? .з. I mean, I wanted to post some of my favorite music here, but after skimming through this thread, it's not "what music do you like", but "what music Okami_No_Heishi likes (+ a couple of songs from other folks)", so I decided it's not worth the time


Ah shut up i'm mentioning a bunch of songs right now just picking them out from spotify right now. and is it really that bad if he says what music he likes


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 6, 2017)

First song is super sexy. I'm gay and still think it's pretty sexy. Second song is really beautiful :3


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

I know this is off topic but anyways i work with a modding team for g mod with 6 people and my graphics just sent me the textures for a reskin to make these sentient gnomes look like keemstar steamcommunity.com: Steam Workshop :: Gnome Chompski
Fuck me why do i deserve this.

I did not make the gnomes by the way just to clarify


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 7, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I don't think so...
> 
> IMO, it would be nice if you could change the size of links just so they don't take up that much space but, that's really the only thing that bothers me a little bit. I know you can do that "Spoiler" thing, which I have no idea how to do.


What I mean is that it would be arguably more convenient to just post your favorite music/genres all at once and let other people speak out. What's the point in making such thread if everybody's going to be overyelled by 2-3 people who post again and again? And I'm not even mentioning the fact that the thread itself is misplaced - this subforum is for musicians and user-created music, we have another one for music in general.



-Praydeth- said:


> I know this is off topic


(if you know it's off topic, don't post it. No "anyways", pal)


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> What I mean is that it would be arguably more convenient to just post your favorite music/genres all at once and let other people speak out. What's the point in making such thread if everybody's going to be overyelled by 2-3 people who post again and again? And I'm not even mentioning the fact that the thread itself is misplaced - this subforum is for musicians and user-created music, we have another one for music in general.
> 
> 
> (if you know it's off topic, don't post it. No "anyways", pal)


This is one thing i have seen that i really hate about this community just let things flow and go easy no need to stress about things being off topic a lot of are here to just get in a nice conversation. (this is coming from someone with aspergers something that makes it hard to be able to switch of topics when they are changed and usually don't like it when it happens) 
No one is really too mad here but you just kick back.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 7, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> This is one thing i have seen that i really hate about this community just let things flow and go easy no need to stress about things being off topic a lot of are here to just get in a nice conversation. (this is coming from someone with aspergers something that makes it hard to be able to switch of topics when they are changed and usually don't like it when it happens)
> No one is really too mad here but you just kick back.


Nothing against laid-back conversations, but you know, off-topic is an off-topic for a reason - is anything, starting a completely unrelated topic for no reason at all is a conversation-breaker, not enchancer.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 7, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Nothing against laid-back conversations, but you know, off-topic is an off-topic for a reason - is anything, starting a completely unrelated topic for no reason at all is a conversation-breaker, not enchancer.


So is that and this response now lets stop talking about it agreed?


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

I pretty much love everything, except Dub-Step, nothing against anyone who likes it, it just sounds like factory equipment to me. But probably the genre I've been listening to the most lately is Punk Rock (i.e. Dead Kennedys, Sex Pistols, The Offspring).


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> I pretty much love everything, except Dub-Step, nothing against anyone who likes it, it just sounds like factory equipment to me. But probably the genre I've been listening to the most lately is Punk Rock (i.e. Dead Kennedys, Sex Pistols, The Offspring).



Oh you have been listening to the really bad stuff for the most part then. If you watch this and don't like it i'm certain you just don't like it in general.






But i posted some other songs earlier that got a good reception from other people so view them if you like i'm mainly here to submit. I honestly ever finding a song in my life that someone suggested and i liked. XD


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 11, 2017)

My first favorite band was Breaking Benjamin. Mostly because a song of theirs was featured in Halo 2.
Then I started liking Disturbed when I saw their Land of Confusion music video.

Now I love Assemblage 23, VNV Nation, Covenant, and Neuroticfish. My wife hates them all because of the monotone singing, apparently.

Alestorm satisfies my need for pirate metal, and Falconer is great for medieval.

I hate country and rap..


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> My first favorite band was Breaking Benjamin. Mostly because a song of theirs was featured in Halo 2.
> Then I started liking Disturbed when I saw their Land of Confusion music video.
> 
> Now I love Assemblage 23, VNV Nation, Covenant, and Neuroticfish. My wife hates them all because of the monotone singing, apparently.
> ...


Same here. Some songs may be considered southern-ish but not country, Because country is shit.

By southern-ish i mean songs like this.


Spoiler: Video one













Spoiler: Vid 2


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

Just metal.
Only metal.
Metal is love.
Metal is life.
Metal is what you'll taste if you try excluding it again.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't like the taste of metal myself. Just too metallic for me


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

I like electro.It's a natural thing for tennagers like me.That's why most of the adults will never like dubstep or electro house.Now when I think about it, I think the electonic music it's better than listening to some guys that scream about suffering, despair, dread and how much they want to die etcaetera.

A-and pop.Because yeah, it's pop.


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2017)

I always found it odd that Charles Manson released at least one album, and it does have an eerie/naive/creepy beauty, at least this song:


----------



## Kaprima (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Multoran (Mar 16, 2017)

Kaprima said:


>


God, thank you.
I had forgotten about Infected Mushroom tbh.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 16, 2017)

i usually listen to a lot of 2006-2009 playlists on youtube, so most of the music from around then i'm pretty into

and i'm also rly big fan of VIXX, (despite the fact that i'm not rly big on kpop at all) love those boys


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> But what were your thoughts on each song? I would like to know


Graves sounds some "deep" you could say. Rough and unspoiled, very original.
Like it.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 19, 2017)

I like metal,BUT...
I'm originally a pureblooded rocker from the toes to the hair. I hear them all, listen to them all from the early inspirations like clapton and elvis over all the 80's legends like whitesmake, motley crue, Alice Cooper up to the newrr tugfs like Linkin Park (in particular) Betsteaks..... but not a so-big fan from this, I mostly like the '80s stuff. But beside this I have a special deep addiction to the tunes of Gn'R and Deep Purple. These two are my very own legends no matter if its rogers texts or axls voice. Im also addicted to slash's guitar style :3
But beside this im also pretty affine to old, classic dubstep but only the early stuff... like the 2008 style. The newer ones are rather cancer to my ears since half of them are far too heavy or some rap-ghetto-dumbass-music. Not mine at all. But I also hear almost evrything else at times. House, pop, blues (especially in the noon on terrace), very rare some rockabilly... only things I dont hear are Schlager (dont know if this genre appears in 'merica, translation on google is
"Hitmusic") and modern/general rap. Especially gangster-rap. I hate this stuff.
But in anything else im open like a barn gate.


----------



## Karatine (Mar 19, 2017)

Cuz it's so relaxing


----------



## Baka94 (Mar 24, 2017)

I mostly listen electronic music. Dubstep, Drumstep and Trap mostly, but most electronic genres go as well.

Examples
Calvertron Ft. Melleefresh - 8Bit Dreamz (Dubstep)
Knife Party - Bonfire (Drumstep)
Warak - Reanimate (Symphonic Drumstep)
Ake -Fresh Like Me (Trap)
Vaydr - Heights (Trap)


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 26, 2017)

Baka94 said:


> I mostly listen electronic music. Dubstep, Drumstep and Trap mostly, but most electronic genres go as well.
> 
> Examples
> Calvertron Ft. Melleefresh - 8Bit Dreamz (Dubstep)
> ...


can you send me some nice drumstep?Its some hard for me to find good stuff from that genre.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Mar 27, 2017)

Multoran said:


> God, thank you.
> I had forgotten about Infected Mushroom tbh.


Whats about the classic nevermind?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2017)

Lots of different things. Space/Psychedelic/Prog Rock, 80s Synthpop, Psybient, Eastern styles (especially Indian/Pakistani/Afghan).


----------

